# Thrashing, Kicking while feeding?



## CajunMama (Jun 24, 2003)

Okay, I haven't changed my diet, and have searched the archives( although in my sleep deprived state I might have missed somthing).

This has started in the last 2 days and I don't know if it is a stage, a growth spurt, or what.







: DS has been pulling off the breast often, smacking, biting, hitting, kicking, and fussing while nursing. I have tryed holding him tight and close to me, laying down to nurse, but he is driving me nuts!! ANd he is only 3 mos old!!! He has been also thrashing around at night, booting me and punching me in his sleep. (we cosleep) Before a couple of nights ago, he was sleeping well; he would sleep for a 5 hour stretch, nurse peacefully, and then wake me to eat about every 3 hours after that until it was time to get up( for a total of about 11 hours from start to finish).

He has b een wanting to nurse every hour and a half to 2 hours and is happy otherwise. He has been drooling more, and wanting to suck on a pacifier( which is unlike him) and has recently started grabbing at things- like toys, my shirt, etc. he has also been sleeping more during the day. He doesn't seem to be in any pain, per se. He just seems uncomfortable.









What is going on?Is this a develpmental thing?
Thanks mamas!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

He may be starting to teethe - my ds got his first two bottom teeth by 4 months, and drooled up a storm. He may be uncomfortable and wanting to nurse and suck/chew on a pacifier for comfort.

Other than that....maybe he's getting more mobile, going through a growth spurt, learning to do things with his body? Three months is a big time for changes.

Have you tried swaddling him tightly for nursing and for sleep? Maybe that could help keep the kicking/punching under control and help him settle down some.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't have any advice, but I can totally relate! My son is 2 1/2 months old and he's started doing the same thing. He doesnt thrash while nursing but he does at night a lot. We used to sleep on the couch (dh snores) but he's fell of 2x now







b/c of all the fidgeting in his sleep. Mine wants a paci at night too, but no other time. He'll suck and chew on your finger as long as you will let him. and the drool!! I read in one of my books that some babies will exhibit signs of teething up to 3 months before they actually start breaking thru!!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by CajunMama_
*What is going on?Is this a develpmental thing?
Thanks mamas!*
Just now saw this part. That's a good point/question. It could be a developmental thing. I read an article one time abt older children and the theory of how they tend to have meltdowns really close to the time they master a milestone. makes sense, all those new synapses and neurons a'firing in their baby brains. Might be a lot for them to handle.


----------



## gokiamma (Feb 11, 2004)

Hug hug ! We share the same problem -- My DS is exactly 12 weeks 'ol and has suddenly started misbehaving while nursing/bottle feeding. He is very violent when he is feeding - uses all his might to pull himself away from the breast or push the bottle away. But it is not that he is not hungry for he would keep chewing his fingers..I have an appointment with his Ped in another 3 days, plan to ask her. As this problem has suddenly cropped I am in a similar situation as you Cajunmama. Shall update this posting after meeting the Ped. The little ones are all out to trouble their moms


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

My 8 month old daughter is doing this. I also get bites and pinched. It drives me crazy!!

I can usually get her to stop if I sit her up and nurse her. Probably not possible for little bitty babes.

Makes for an interesting nursing in public experience!


----------



## CajunMama (Jun 24, 2003)

THanks for your replies. It really helps to know that I am not alone.

Quote:

He may be starting to teethe - my ds got his first two bottom teeth by 4 months, and drooled up a storm. He may be uncomfortable and wanting to nurse and suck/chew on a pacifier for comfort.
I thought that this might be the culprit, but thought that maybe it was too soon. Thanks, Quirky.

Quote:

I read in one of my books that some babies will exhibit signs of teething up to 3 months before they actually start breaking thru!!
Mthomas, please tell me that this behavior won't occur the whole time that he is teething.....









Quote:

Shall update this posting after meeting the Ped. The little ones are all out to trouble their moms
I think so too!!!







I look forward to your update after your visit with the Ped. My instincts tell me that nothing is really wrong with him, but his behavior is driving me crazy.









Quote:

Probably not possible for little bitty babes.
I'm afraid not. He can't sit up by himself yet. He loves to stand with our assistance- he did that alot yesterday. I know that he can't wait until he is mobile. I can see the wheels turning when he sees something across the room he wants......









Again, thanks for commiserating with me.







:


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Cajunmama, how often are you feeding and what cues are you responding to? It might be that you need to offer the breast a little more frequently.

I agree with the posters who suggested it might be teething or a growth spurt -- or, just for fun, both. My ds was very fussy until he got to be around 4 mos and then we kinda hit our groove and we were all much happier. The newborn time is like hazing -- it's VERY hard what you are doing now! Ds started teething at about 3.5 mos but teeth didn't emerge for a long time. Fortunately, he didn't have teething pain the whole time -- once the teeth moved into position, they "paused" and we got a break.

I'm a little concerned that he's such a wild thing around feeding times. That could be a sign that he's frustrated waiting for your let-down or improperly latched. Or, if you are stretching out time between feedings, he could be so hungry he can't nurse well. Are you hearing gulping and hard swallowing, etc.? If he's gaining, you have no worries, though. I went through a similar thing at about this same age and after my LC troubleshooted (troubleshot?) the whole deal with me (no problems then), she very gently assured me that sometimes babies just plain have a bad day and it's not a tragedy.

edited 'cause I misread Gokiamama!


----------



## gokiamma (Feb 11, 2004)

Well it happened again yesterday evening. I went home from work around 6pm and snuggled him closer to nurse. Nope my lil man does not want to. I know that he is hungry for again he is chewing his fingers. Tried different positions, took short breaks still he kept pulling himself away. Then pumped and fed him by bottle. All night long he preferred to sleep than feed. In the morning he fed for some 20 mins in his half sleepy state but once he was wide awake refused too..This time too was chewing fingers and the moment I pumped and gave him the bottle he gluped it down.. Has he suddenly developed a preference for the bottle??Whats happening? I am clueless..EAgerly waiting for the Ped to give some advice.


----------



## rose angel (Sep 1, 2003)

Gokiamma, I would stop the pumping/bottlefeeding when he seems fussy at the breast. It can (seems as though it is already) cause a cycle of confusion and frustration. Sometimes babies will suck and swallow from a bottle even when not hungry, and the flow is different. This time can be frustrating, but the bottle and pacifier eventually make it worse IMHO, and can definitely lead to early weaning. If you are working, then of course it is understandable, but when you are home, breast is best. It does get easier eventually, I promise. Hang in there!
Karen


----------



## CajunMama (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that your little one is still giving you fits, Gokiamma.







Mine is better, but still a wild child sometimes.

Quote:

I'm a little concerned that he's such a wild thing around feeding times. That could be a sign that he's frustrated waiting for your let-down or improperly latched. Or, if you are stretching out time between feedings, he could be so hungry he can't nurse well.
In our case, DS is fed as often as he is hungry, every 2-3 hours on average. We were in a great groove before the thrashing thing started. He is better today; I have been slinging him more and holding him closer and that has seemed to help. At night when he is asleep and starts his kicking and thrashing, I "spoon" him tightly and hold his hands in mine- he relaxes and settles quickly.

Thanks for the support mamas


----------



## earthmamafor3 (Jul 2, 2002)

I have another take on this issue, see if it fits for you.

I have had problems with low milk supply with all my kids and blamed it on various things. With my now 3 yr old, she was the worst nurser, she sounds like your son and I really did not enjoy nursing her at all! It was so hard and I was so sad, but she was like that from very early all the way until she weaned. I used to cry and tell my dh how she HURTS me, this is not supposed to be like this.

Now with baby #4 and working with a naturopath on my thyroid issues,for the first time have a large milk supply. This baby exhibits NONE of those behaviours except when we have been making changes to my medication or I forget to take them. As soon as I notice my milk supply dwindling, she begins pulling and tugging and scractching. think of how other mammals get the milk down, pulling and tugging. Newborns do that clawing motion that strokes the breast to stimulate milk.....

I do think the other suggestions of teething and developmental changes can attribute, but esp as his age indicates a growth spurt, he may be trying to build up your milk.

Blessings


----------

